# no residency requirement



## SBU29 (Feb 4, 2007)

I have only 8 months in MA. and was wondering how do I find out what police deparments do not have a residency requirement besides the MBTA?

If anyone knows of any they could post that would be appreciated as well.
Thanks


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Residency requirement and residency preference are two different things.

Civil Service gives you preference in the department where you live.
Requirements kick in after you're hired.

For example, some departments make you move into the city once you accept the job but can then move out after so many years.


----------



## SBU29 (Feb 4, 2007)

I guess I wasn't to clear with what I was asking. What I ment was which departments if any don't give residency preference.

example: I have heard of people getting hired in towns where they aren't a resident. 

I'm a vet. but haven't lived in Ma. for the full year before this next exam, and I know vets get preference but I would still be a non resident. I also know the MBTA dosen't require residency but I was wondering if anyone knew of any small towns out there that are the same.


----------



## extraining guy (Jul 31, 2005)

If it's civil service there is a residency preference for city or town residents. You can take the test but you won't get residency preference, not much anyway as far as raising your score. If the town has a residency requirement this will be told to you when you are offered the job, long way down the road. I don't know how the vet preference works for non residence.


----------



## 1968SS (Nov 27, 2006)

With vet preference non-resident, you would be listed behind non-vet residents of that town. I don't know of a town that doesn't use vet-preference.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

extraining guy wrote:
If it's civil service there is a residency preference for city or town residents

Actually residency is optional to a p.d, it just so happens most of em have it. Last I knew there are still a dozen or so Cs pds who do NOT have the residency preference. You will need to call CS to find out which ones.


----------



## SBU29 (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys.


----------

